

$25k signing bonus for any Yahoo employee who joins Yammer in the next 60 days - techwraith
https://twitter.com/davidsacks/status/180399269801504769

======
gamechangr
Sick!! No more ridiculous lawsuits... Yammer talking action on behalf of the
whole tech community!! Much good karma to you..

